# new sig and avatar



## canvasch (Jan 19, 2007)

i decided to make a hotel dusk pair to celebrate the launch of this game.. i'm going to play the hell out of it when it comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it looks so good....
and it feels so nice with a new avatar and sig...
old avatar= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i do hate the file size caps on here... but i work within them...
still... who's still on dialup now-a-days :/
whoops..... don't want to change the subject..
sexy avatar and sig! agreed?


----------



## nintendofreak (Jan 19, 2007)

Reminds me of Jumpman's 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=11705


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 19, 2007)

It's not bad, but with the 2 frame animation it just looks like the guy has a nervous twitch!

And I can't view your sig because of Imageshack and NTL being slags.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> It's not bad, but with the 2 frame animation it just looks like the guy has a nervous twitch!




That's funny!


----------



## Foie (Jan 19, 2007)

Not bad.  I would change the animation in the avatar though.  Looks a tad bit odd just having 2 frames.  They still look good though.

By the way, is Hotel Dusk a good game?  I've heard some good stuff about it.  Can someone give me the gist of it?  Thanks.


----------



## phoood (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> Reminds me of Jumpman's
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=11705


Same.

So this game is a bit like Trace Memory?  The first time I played it I got stuck.  Maybe this will give me another code chance.

gamerman: http://www.hoteldusk.com/


----------



## canvasch (Jan 20, 2007)

can't really go all out though on either the avatar or the sig.. because the file sizes for each need to be so small.... :/
anyways.... i changed it a little....

here is the first..... the uhh.. one being commented above....


----------

